# is it possible to pull 1lb from 4x4 tent w/o SOG?



## 707NewGenGrower (Aug 18, 2011)

im moving to a county that only allows 6 flowering plant limit, coming from a county that allows me to have 99 flowering
i am going to follow the 6 plant law, i have full 600 hps air vented, 2 4'' vortex, co2 tank and reg, 4x4 tent
i have both soil and hydro equip
is it even possible to pull that kind of weight with 600?
is it possible to do with a 1000 even?
if i need 1000 would x2 4'' vortex be enough to keep it below 85? one cooling hood and one alternating co2 and intake
what do you think would be best set up option with plant limit for max yield?
strains are going to be blueberry headband and cherry ak (both pretty good yielders)


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2011)

That is a little less then 3 ounces a plant....sounds like a possibility with the right amount of light, right strain and a long enough veg.

I flower in a 4x4x6.5 tent and can usually pull 3 a plant. I run a 1000w total. 600w in a cool tube and a 400w in a standard reflector.

Jmo


----------



## stemjosh (Aug 18, 2011)

Im about to find out lol thats almost my exact setup w/o c02  this is gonna be my first run with my six hundred and im really excited bout it   one pound per harvest is my goal imma shoot for ten this first run through (switched to hydro first run with lots of new equipment new strains)  but i hope by the next or third i can pull a pound out  you know one gram per watt would be  22 ounces and somethin so who knows


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 18, 2011)

A pound is 448 grams.  I believe that a lb is doable with a 600W, but for a 4 x 4 space, I would personally run a 1000W.  I run 2 600W in air cooled hoods in a space 3 x 6.5 and can generally keep it under 85F with a single 448 cfm Vortex fan.  However, I also have a 150 cfm bathroom type exhaust fan located at the ceiling that I utilize in summer when it is warmer.  I am able to pull fairly cool air from my crawl space year round.  I am not sure that you are going to be able to keep your light cool with a 4" (a 6" is twice as much volume).  Part of it will depend on ambient temps in adjacent rooms.

You are going to want a fairly long veg period.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 18, 2011)

if you drop the sea of green and veg them a bit I think a pound with the 600 is very doable. jmo

and if you clone for phenos that put on a bit more weight, it would almost be a sure thing.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 18, 2011)

2lb's is possible....


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 2lb's is possible....




Us mortals might need more then a 600w......


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 18, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Us mortals might need more then a 600w......



Ha!


----------



## zem (Aug 19, 2011)

whenever someone wants a higher g/watt, vertical setups come to mind... what do you think a good vertical garden could yield using a 600w?


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 19, 2011)

zem said:
			
		

> whenever someone wants a higher g/watt, vertical setups come to mind... what do you think a good vertical garden could yield using a 600w?



2.3g per watt


----------



## Budders Keeper (Aug 19, 2011)

Doable. I got 1.5p's in a 5X5, hooded 1000w, without even trying. Hashplant. If I wasn't so lazy I could get 2 easy...actually expecting 2 this time with Mango running and being lazy.  Good luck!


----------



## zem (Aug 19, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Doable. I got 1.5p's in a 5X5, hooded 1000w, without even trying. Hashplant. If I wasn't so lazy I could get 2 easy...actually expecting 2 this time with Mango running and being lazy. Good luck!


hows the hashplant smoke? i got some vegging


----------



## Budders Keeper (Aug 19, 2011)

zem said:
			
		

> hows the hashplant smoke? i got some vegging


Wonderful, Howdy zem. In like fruit, out like hash. Wife didn't care for it, said she couldn't move after smoking. I loved it, I don't like to move. Helped the aches and pains, too. 
 I got mine froms marijuana - seeds. nl. They more than tripled when I hit 12/12. MONSTERS. Easy to grow. I had a lot of other stuff going on so I hardly payed attention to it. Kept ph 5.5-6.0, and ppm's topped out at 1600 at week 5. seemed to like it. I don't know if you're a gravity user but you shouldn't need it...buds were rocks down to the bottom.

Pardon me, you may now resume your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## 707NewGenGrower (Aug 19, 2011)

thank you all for imput, im confident now i can pull a lb
first, hamster lew, you have 2 lights in your single 4x4 tent?
so 1000w it is, THG you dont think x2 4'' will be enough to keep it under 85? 
im running 2 600 in a 2 by 7 space and its usualy around 80 with only 1 4'' running and smaller fan for intake
stemjosh, very excited someone is doing same thing please keep us updated!


----------

